
Google self-driving car gets rear-ended in 13th accident since 2009 - hashx
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/google-self-driving-car-gets-rear-ended-in-13th-accident-since-2009/
======
grovulent
This is not a story.

Google is only even announcing it because were there to be even suspicion that
a google car had been the cause of an accident there would be hysteria
(irrespective of the statistical reality) - so they don't want to look like
they have anything to hide.

Fair enough on Google's part. By why is Ars reporting a complete non-event? Is
news that slow atm?

